

DIY Open-Source Cellphone - twodayslate
http://blog.arduino.cc/2013/08/12/diy-cellphone/

======
VierScar
Awesome stuff, I always wondered how difficult it would be to build one - with
the SIM card etc. I'd love to work on 3D printing smaller phones, with larger
screens with touch support - bringing the barrier of cell phone creation down
to consumer levels.

Nice :)

